# jar-File findet Hauptklasse nicht



## spezief (13. Jan 2011)

Hi,

bin grad dabei mein erstes Projekt mit Netbeans zu erstellen. Bin jetzt soweit fertig mit dem qt. Nun hab ich im Run-Reiter  "Clean an Build Main Project" ausgeführt. Der erstellt .jar file im Ordner "dist" bringt jedoch die Fehlermeldung: "could not find the main class: Menu. Program will exit."
Ich hoffe ihr könt mir helfen.

mfg


----------



## MQue (13. Jan 2011)

Möchtest du eine ausführbare JAR machen, dann hilft dir vielleicht das:

Producing ausfÃ¼hrbare jar in NetBeans


----------



## spezief (13. Jan 2011)

jo ich hab mir diese seite angeschaut. Leider haben die ien anderes Problem als ich, und ihr lösungsvorschläge für ihr Problem bringen bei mir keine Verbesserung der Lage.


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (13. Jan 2011)

wie sieht denn deine Manifest aus? (bitte komplett angeben)


----------



## spezief (13. Jan 2011)

weiß grad leider net genau was du mit manifest meinst, aber wenn du den inhalt von der manifest.mf meinst:
Manifest-Version: 1.0
X-COMMENT: Main-Class will be added automatically by build


----------



## VfL_Freak (13. Jan 2011)

Moin,

an sich sagt die Meldung ja eindeutig, was fehlt resp. nicht gefunden wird, oder?

Da meine Glaskugel zur Reparatur ist ... und keinen Code gepostet hast ... müsste ich jetzt raten, woran es liegt ... und _raten_ darf ich zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr nicht 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (13. Jan 2011)

Ich bin kein Freund von dem generierten Mist. Bei sowas vertrau ich lieber meinen Fingern. Außerdem ändert sich die Main-Klasse nicht so häufig 



> Manifest-Version: 1.0
> Created-By: Hans Bockwurst zu Gruftenau
> Main-Class: de.stock.MainClass
> Class-Path: lib/commons-lang-2.5.jar



^^ Die letzten beiden Zeilen der Manifest müssen Leerzeilen sein

So sieht das in etwa aus. Das einzige was ein wenig nervt ist das mit den Libs, wenn du die aus dem jar herausnehmen möchtest oder musst.


----------



## spezief (13. Jan 2011)

@ Eisteetrinker
ich hab jetzt mal die .jar datei entpackt. Als erstes hat ich dir die aus dem projekt ordner gepostet und da steht jetzt in der manifest fast das gleiche wie bei dir, nur hab ich keine Class-Path: Zeile da ich glaube ich keine libs verwende. Jedoch dafür in der zweiten Zeile als extra Zeile "Ant-Version: Apache Ant 1.8.1" kp, ob das von bedeutung ist.

@Vfl_Freak
da hab ich mir am anfang ja uhc gedacht...aber nur hab ich jetzt schon viel versucht aber nix hat geklappt...ich weiß grad auch nicht was von meinem qt dir weiter helfen würde...


----------



## spezief (13. Jan 2011)

mhm...ich hab jetzt mir mal den rat aus einem anderen forum versucht, und einfach nen neues projekt erstellt und dort die classen einfach reinkopiert...."Clean an Build"...und wenn ich die .jar nun öffne kommt ne andere fehlermeldung:
failed to load main-class manifest attribute from C:\...\Eolica.jar


----------



## spezief (13. Jan 2011)

okay....nun wird ganz verrückt... nocheinmal nen neues projekt erstellt und und .jar datei erstelllt...und es geht... 
danke nochmal für eure hilfe.

mfg


----------

